# Age of Mythology Titans cd key



## kibby32 (Aug 16, 2008)

How do I get a new cd key for my game!!?!?!?! I'm getting pissed cuz I really wanna do online but the aom makers screwed me with a used cd code, and now I need a new one. plz help me.:sigh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will have to contact the aom makers for a new key. once you verify you have a legal copy they should be able to help. 

Please read the rules of this forum.


----------

